# مراحل تطور طعام الموظف خلال الشهر ههههههههههههه



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*ويا سلام لو متجوز بقي
من اول الشهر يقضيها
فول وفلافل​*


----------



## انريكي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه

بس تعرفي كلامك صح

شكرا يا بنت

الرب يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه
جميلة جدااا
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*



ويا سلام لو متجوز بقي
من اول الشهر يقضيها
فول وفلافل

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ده من قبل ما يقبض يادوبك يسدد ديونه

هههههههههههه

شكرا مايكل كتير​*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس تعرفي كلامك صح
> 
> ...


 
لا دى نظرية مفعلة ههههههههههه
​شكرا كتير انريكى​​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 نوفمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههه
> جميلة جدااا
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر


 
*شكرا الملكة يا قمررراية*

*لردك الجمييييل *​


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 ..


----------



## tasoni queena (3 ديسمبر 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ..


 
شكرا زاما
​لردك الجميل​


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

هو دا الواقع


----------



## tasoni queena (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> هو دا الواقع


 
هى دى مصر ههههههههه

شكرا لردك الجميل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه
بس صدقي قبل نص الشهر بيروح لبتاع الكعك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> بس صدقي قبل نص الشهر بيروح لبتاع الكعك
> هههههههههههههه


 
وهيا دى مصر ههههههههه

شكرا مارتينا يا قمر


----------



## نفرتاري (27 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا عينى اول الشهر بيجرى ونشيط و افندى
وفى اخر الشهر اتشل يا عينى
ههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## مريم12 (27 يناير 2011)

*اتارى الموظف اول مايروح يشتغل يبقى كويس كده
و بعدين هوب متلقيهوش
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا تاسونى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا عينى اول الشهر بيجرى ونشيط و افندى
> وفى اخر الشهر اتشل يا عينى
> ههههههههه
> ميرسى يا قمر *




هههههههههه 

لازم يتشل
​شكرا نفرتارى لردك اللجميل​​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

> _*اتارى الموظف اول مايروح يشتغل يبقى كويس كده
> و بعدين هوب متلقيهوش
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا تاسونى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_




هههههههههههه

لا حول الله يارب 

شكرا مريم حبيبتى لردك الجميل​


----------

